# Spirit store impressions/experiences; post 'em here.



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> If you've already posted one, copy and paste it here.



I think it might be against forum rules to make duplicate posts. Believe it would be cross-posting.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think it might be against forum rules to make duplicate posts. Believe it would be cross-posting.


Duh! I should have thought of that. Good catch! Disregard my "copy/paste" suggestion!
Thanks GOS!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So was the zombie holding the arm the flimsy one?I just ordered him I hope not.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've done a few quick passes thru my local store, unfortunately always bad timing to really shop in earnest. Saw a number of things i'd consider buying propwise. The jumping spider would be top on my list i think because while in the store i saw more people jump themselves when they walked past and didn't know what the prop was. That is what i think a lot of us hope to see in our haunts. And people for the most part start laughing at themselves for letting themselves get surprised like that. I know the store clerk said they had sold out of all their spiders and were trying to get more in. If i have some extra funds left after payday Friday i will probably see if they can still get one for me. Figure the spider could work in lots of situations.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

halloween71 said:


> So was the zombie holding the arm the flimsy one?I just ordered him I hope not.


He was the one that wasn't working. not sure why, he looked to be all plugged in and ready to go. They are both motion activated and the other one worked, the arm guy didn't go off. Red flag to me!
The armature seems flimsy and the clothing is very cheap, but that's to be expected. Let me know how you like yours when it comes. I was really tempted to get him but want to hear some real life reviews before I do.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

So far I am NOT impressed at ALL by my Spirit store - it's not even open yet!  They hadn't even gotten set up at all when we saw it last week - the place was still full of cardboard boxes. ONE guy was in there unloading.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have to say that I like the eyes of a lot of the newer props, like of the foggy glazed over look for a change. Maybe they look more zombie-like. Did you guys get a look at the shoes on those two toxic zombie props? They look more like real shoes than prop stands. Wish they sold them for our own prop building needs.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> He was the one that wasn't working. not sure why, he looked to be all plugged in and ready to go. They are both motion activated and the other one worked, the arm guy didn't go off. Red flag to me!
> The armature seems flimsy and the clothing is very cheap, but that's to be expected. Let me know how you like yours when it comes. I was really tempted to get him but want to hear some real life reviews before I do.


He appears to be branded by the same company that does the reanimated corpse.So i was hoping he would be a good prop.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

jdubbya said:


> I saw the floor standing candleabra and was not at all impressed. It wobbled where it connects to the base. not sure if maybe it just wasn't secured properly but it actually had a slight tilt to it.


jdubbya,

They definitely didn't have the floor standing candelabra set up correctly. When we bought ours, I set it up that very night, and it is solid as a rock. It is heavy, too. There are basically 5 pieces (not including the candles) that screw together, and I must say, the parts have been machined out very well. That's not always the case with most Halloween props (i.e. Spirit Crypt Table). It is a little expensive, but using the 20% off coupon helps.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The Crow 1994 said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> They definitely didn't have the floor standing candelabra set up correctly. When we bought ours, I set it up that very night, and it is solid as a rock. It is heavy, too. There are basically 5 pieces (not including the candles) that screw together, and I must say, the parts have been machined out very well. That's not always the case with most Halloween props (i.e. Spirit Crypt Table). It is a little expensive, but using the 20% off coupon helps.


I kind of thought it wasn't assembled correctly. I have the small ones and they are solid. Couldn't imagine the larger version being cheesy. Glad you weighed in on this. It is a great looking prop.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

My impression is that *they need to freaking open already!*


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll chime in as a thrid- mine isn't open yet either. Mine is never open this early. I wish it were, but it just doesn't. It will be in a local mall this year by me. That could either be good or bad, depending on the size of the store they're in. Some stores are small in malls- others are pretty big. I'm used to a mega spirit in ciruit city by me and they take up nearly all of that space. A mall store could be a LOT smaller. Hope not- we'll see. And would you believe within a 30 mile radious, I have FIVE spirits to choose from and only one of them are open- the furthest one. Mine is a mere 6 miles away. Not much good if they don't open the doors.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

My impression was that almost everything was EXTREMELY OVERPRICED! Seriously.


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Spirit store in our city opens on Thursday.... I cant wait....


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

I passed through my local store closest to me, we have 3 w/i 15 or so miles of me and 1 was opened last week. Spread out/set up looked real good as always, plenty of newer stuff to ponder, I LOVE the newer Demonica's color, talking busts were better last year as they looked like real stone, I saw the spider and it was not working so I passed but will look later on this week as I saw about 10 boxes of them stacked. I just could not pass up "The Harvester" as I loved this guy from the very start, they had a working one one display, with the 20% coupon it saved my $19 bucks. I will head out again this up coming week when they are all set up as see then again as I just can not stop going in there!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I went to two, one was larger than the other but neither were in the old Circuit Cities. That being said, perhaps because it is early, the selection seemed decent this year. The places were both well-organized as well. I was surprised how few zombie babies were at each store. I had to go to the second one to get the one I wanted. The guy working the register seemed like a halloween nut as we discussed the universal and knotts scary farm stuff soon to open. Also they had fliers for local attractions, which I would not of known about. Including a maze at the Winchester house and expanded flashlight tours! I got the coupon! The register guy had been to the maze during the build and was raving about it. All in all, a good experience.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the first year, from what I've seen, that Spirit has opened stores before having everything ready to go. Both stores I've visited have had some costumes and makeup, but no props, and few decorations. The second store I visited had boxes all over and empty display racks. Without creepy music, fog, special effects, and props going everywhere, it took away some of the fun of walking into a Spirit store for the first time of the Halloween season, but I'm grateful that the stores were even open. It was gratifying seeing other people besides me in the stores, not just browsing but shopping.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> It was gratifying seeing other people besides me in the stores, not just browsing but shopping.


That's why they open even before it's completely ready- they need to make the money regardless. If I ran a spirit store I would be INSANE not having the doors open yet, let alone not having all my stock- I'd be beside myself with frustration. Every single day, hour, minute now without the doors open is lost profits.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Shockwave199 said:


> That's why they open even before it's completely ready- they need to make the money regardless. If I ran a spirit store I would be INSANE not having the doors open yet, let alone not having all my stock- I'd be beside myself with frustration. Every single day, hour, minute now without the doors open is lost profits.


Yeah, that makes sense, I don't blame the stores for opening as soon as possible. Despite the state of the stores, the employees were friendly, and that's always appreciated.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I've stopped in the Spirit nearest me twice since it opened on Friday. They have a lot of stuff, but not many of any of the bigger things.

I like the tall candelabra a lot. I think it's even worth the $100 they're asking. In fact, the whole line from the small singel candle version on up seems to be really high quality--very surprising in a Halloween prop any more. I'll probably pick up the 3 candle version if they still ave it next week. they only have 2.

they have one or 2 of all the animated figures. The rat eating the zombie torso struck me as more comical than scary. All the figures worked. the haunted urn was sort of cool but more expensive than i want to pay right now. I'm not into zombie babies but they had at least 2 of each. they have a decent hard plastic 1/2 skull and 2 different foam zombie heads. they have a lot of costumes, masks and make up. they have a decent lighting section with a wide variety of LED candles, strobes, strings of lights, black lights. they have at least 3 different foggers. there was also the regular collection of rats, bats, vultures crows, severed heads, Bluckys, and GitD skulls.

Oveall i'm pretty happy with the store. some of the props are a bit cheesy but then that happens every year and in every store. some of the figures have bad anatomy or the proportions are wrong, but the figures that are good are actually pretty good. i like the frankenstein monster.


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

Spirit this year is the best i have seen for a really long time.They had all the animatronics setup and working along with a fog machine and alot of halloween music.Last time i saw one this good was about ten years ago.Im going to check some other ones in my area to see if im just lucky or they are all improved this year.I like the theme this year better than the last two as well.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

The Spirit near me's old place was bought by a kickboxing school(totally needed of course), so they had to go to a smaller place.

And you can tell it's a smaller place.

The older place allowed their stuff to breath. It had two rooms in the same building. One room was used for bigger, animatronic props/kid's costumes/masks/accessories and the other room was used for smaller props/adult costumes.

Now? It's all crammed together in this tiny, brightly lit space. There's barely even a selection of masks now, shoved to the back right of the store as you come in. everything is hard to find. you get lost in the middle half assed mazes they've built. The smaller props/novelties amount to basically a makeshift table off the center of the room. If you're an above average sized person you feel cramped as hell.

Their selection of merchandise is, of course, good. But they had their old space for a couple of years, and they found a great balance between everything. But now? They've thrown themselves off big time and it shows.

Oh well. Maybe they'll find a bigger place next year.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

None of the Spirit Stores near me are open yet. This is the latest they have ever opened. I don't know if it is because of the economy or they are just cutting back. They use to always open mid August and I remember many years ago some stores would even open the beginning of August. I wasn't too impressed last year but the year prior I went to the one in my old neighborhood and they really knew how to set the store up. Hopefully this year will be better if they ever open.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Found this vid. Two display props not working properly. Of all the vids I've seen for 2011 spirit stores, one prop is missing in every one- ROSEMARY. Probably the best animated prop this year. I'm getting a strange feeling Rosemary will not make it to market, even online. Hope I'm wrong. If you get dizzy, this vid will annoy you. When will people learn how to film?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I havent had time to sit and type my experience. It was bad. Very bad. Even my wife was upset. First off, over the last 2 years our area Spirit has stocked less and less. more open floor space and not a very big selection. This year I had my hopes up a bit seeing as how Spirit was really promoting their Zombiewasteland theme and putting out the videos. 

Our store opened up on Monday. What a major disappointment. I couldnt believe how much open floor space they had. There are NO displays. NO animatronics or props set up. Everything is just stacked in various locations in their boxes/packaging. I asked one of the 3 people working why their are no displays or demos set up. I was told that te reason this store was not set up like the other Spirits is because "we are located in a high crime area". WTF? They are actually in the main shopping area of our locale and are located only a couple miles in both directions of the more higher end communities. As far as demos being set up I was told that too many people "play with the items and break them" so they dont set them up??????? Halloween music. There was none playing. They had on a Britney Spears CD!!! I kid you not! I asked about that. I was just replied to with an "Oh well". While all this was going on my wife was trying to get help with a costume piece. She tried 2 of the 3 workers and neither would assist her. They told her that they didnt know what she wanted from them. What you see is what we have. She was only asking if they had a particluar accessory item that she couldnt find. 

This was the last straw for me with Spirit. HalloweenMania got $135 of my money this year and they will probably get a bit more. Spirit is getting nothing and Im making sure Im telling everyone I know about the experience.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> (horror story)
> 
> This was the last straw for me with Spirit. HalloweenMania got $135 of my money this year and they will probably get a bit more. Spirit is getting nothing and Im making sure Im telling everyone I know about the experience.


You need to call the corporate office and complain. You need to get your Halloween friends in the area to call and complain. Clearly, the people who run the Spirit in your town need to have that privilege revoked and the only way they'll know there's a problem is if you tell them!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Great selection and fantastic prices. You can't beat the prices with the 20% off coupon. The layout of the store was big enough to enjoy "window shopping" but small enough to jump when some props were activated. 

My local store has had the same management for the last 4 years. It is like "coming home".


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Xane said:


> You need to call the corporate office and complain. You need to get your Halloween friends in the area to call and complain. Clearly, the people who run the Spirit in your town need to have that privilege revoked and the only way they'll know there's a problem is if you tell them!



I got a recording when I called so I have since sent an email via their website and posted my experience on their facebook page.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Shadowbat, that is a big drag. Hopefully the Spirit gods will read it here on the forum. I'm sure that is not how they want to be represented.

My Spirit store just opened, and I did my first pass thru. They had plenty of costumes but it just felt...like less. I dunno why. Maybe because it was still clean and in order? 

The prop displays were out, but they hadn't put in the props yet. (they had a few, like the Scream guy, Excorcist girl).
Probably going back later this week. One thing I did notice was prices for the smaller (impulse) items. Kinda high. The bottle of latex was $16.99 and Michaels has it $9.99.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

The Crow 1994 said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> They definitely didn't have the floor standing candelabra set up correctly. When we bought ours, I set it up that very night, and it is solid as a rock. It is heavy, too. There are basically 5 pieces (not including the candles) that screw together, and I must say, the parts have been machined out very well. That's not always the case with most Halloween props (i.e. Spirit Crypt Table). It is a little expensive, but using the 20% off coupon helps.


I agree, there must have been somthing wrong with that one. I actually purchased 2 and they are awesome.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to ask, where did you all get the 20% off coupons? I am on the email list, yet no coupon??? I feel like a red-headed step child :-(


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I just received a response from Spirit. They wanted a detailed description of what exactly happened. We will see what happens from here.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

greaseballs80 said:


> I agree, there must have been somthing wrong with that one. I actually purchased 2 and they are awesome.


I'm so impatient, have been waiting for one of the local Spirit stores here in Louisville to open. They better get it going as I'm willing to buy from the first one that opens it doors... if that happens BEFORE Halloween. At the rate they're going, I can buy some props on Thanksgiving. They should have opened Labor Day weekend, tired of running around to them all to see if they're open. All they have are signs in the window stating they're opening in September - no exact date. I want one of those candelabras badly.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are email coupons good till 10-16.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

someone posted a picture in the coupon section you should be able to save it and print it.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

I hit up 2 of the local Spirits this past weekend and I was pretty happy. They were still in major set up mode, with several employees still putting up the props and displays. There were some neat things, though. I specifically went for the floor stand candelabra with my 20% off coupon in hand. The first place, only open a few days, was already out of them, but I did manage to snag the last one at the second Spirit I went to.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Got it!
Thank You! Halloween71!!!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

My store was open when I went by today. I was surprised because they never did post a sign with an opening date, and never really seemed to advertise it that much. I was a little disappointed because I hadn't brought my 20% off coupon along, having not expected them to be open yet, but was still glad to be able to go in and look around. Although, after doing this, I was still a little disapppointed. 

The boots I want - they didn't have my size. I was planning to use my 20% off coupon for these, so when I go back with that, I will ask them if they happen to have my size in the stockroom. 

The necklace I want - they didn't have it. 

The staff/walking stick I want - didn't have it, although they did have another one I also kind of want... We'll see what happens with that. 

The earrings I want - didn't have them, but I did see another pair I'd like. I didn't buy them since I wasn't buying anything else today and didn't want to bother using my credit card for just that. 

A set of acryllic nails with spiderwebs on them - loved them, but the thumbnail is horribly narrow and there's no way it would actually cover my natural thumbnail. 

The Halloween magnets - decided against getting any right now, but maybe later. 

I can't believe I walked out of that store without buying anything.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I just received a phone call from Spirits HR person about my complaint. They have also contacted the DM for Spirit in my area. They wanted to speak to me directly before gong further. I have to say, if you have any issues, dont hesitate to email or call them. They do seem to care.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> I just received a phone call from Spirits HR person about my complaint. They have also contacted the DM for Spirit in my area. They wanted to speak to me directly before gong further. I have to say, if you have any issues, dont hesitate to email or call them. They do seem to care.


This is good to know. I am glas they [that is, at the corporate level] seem to realize how important customer service is, especially since the stores are so transient. I like to know that the people i deal with when i buy something care enough about the sale to help if i have a question or problem.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Their customer service has kicked it up a notch and really improved on the prop offerings this year.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

so far i visited 3 stores one in the usa and 2 in canada in the same city..... i am giving kudos first to the burlington store in vermont , i called the day before to inquire if they had all the props i wanted in stock , the manager recognized me from the prior year , (i gave them a call because i am from canada needed to cross the border and a 2 hour drive for this one) when i got there Kevin greated me at the door with handshakes recognizing us and then mike came also to greet us he showed us all the new props (they had received) made them work for us (as they wore not completly set up yet) ......i asked permission to take pictures and videos and have let me ......now the bad thing , the next morning i get up and want to try all my stuff first one i open is the frankenstein , surprise no head in the box , yep you read that correctly no head , hummm kind of an important part of the prop oh and also no adaptor in the box , keep in mind this box is new factory sealed , so called up the store and they wore very sorry about that and my dear hubby drove back and exchanged it (so wasted a day to do that ) , but thats not the store fault at all they made good and even tried the prop in store before hubby drove back with it.... on that trip i got frankenstein , the busts , the jumping spider , harvester , molly dolly , the ash urn and sand of times .....they all work great .....

my second spirit trip was in ottawa canada this past weekend , again since this was a 3+ hour drive i called the day before to see if they had the props in stock and they put it asside for me ..... went to the st laurent location , employes wore friendly and helpfull so was the manager , i loved the store it was packed full of stuff .....i bought rosemary and the gravedigger and they glady put them together and tried them out to see if they wore working before i drove back home .... the other ottawa store on merivale i didnt care for very much and service there not much either .... 

and i love spirit because they have alot of coupon offers this year , just on facebook i got a 20% and a 30% coupon for their invite a friend and like promo , i got a 20% coupon being on their mailing list the labour day weekend , also got a 20% coupon for their promo for green lantern (and so did my husband so thats makes a few coupons between us to use ) so this saved us alot of money i cannot complain at all ......and i hope spirit keeps it up with these coupon promos  and driving to the store yeah it is a long drive BUT much cheaper then shiping prices for all these props and i got to see them in person and try them out before getting them home too  

and their display this year is very nice too (i personally like the baby carousel and the zombie wasteland even if i didnt care much for the zombie props ) 

now the one big thing i will complain about is in canada the props are way overpriced , yes rosemary 139.99$ US in Canada 179.99$ way way to much of a price diffrence , even if they have duties or whatever on their shipement it doesnt excuse the big price diffrence we have in canada espacially since the canadian us money exchange is almost at equal value .... and they should also be aware of all the coupon promos (none of the stores knew about the invite a friend promo with facebook) .....


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

a witch from canada said:


> so far i visited 3 stores one in the usa and 2 in canada in the same city..... i am giving kudos first to the burlington store in vermont , i called the day before to inquire if they had all the props i wanted in stock , the manager recognized me from the prior year , (i gave them a call because i am from canada needed to cross the border and a 2 hour drive for this one) when i got there Kevin greated me at the door with handshakes recognizing us and then mike came also to greet us he showed us all the new props (they had received) made them work for us (as they wore not completly set up yet) ......i asked permission to take pictures and videos and have let me ......now the bad thing , the next morning i get up and want to try all my stuff first one i open is the frankenstein , surprise no head in the box , yep you read that correctly no head , hummm kind of an important part of the prop oh and also no adaptor in the box , keep in mind this box is new factory sealed , so called up the store and they wore very sorry about that and my dear hubby drove back and exchanged it (so wasted a day to do that ) , but thats not the store fault at all they made good and even tried the prop in store before hubby drove back with it.... on that trip i got frankenstein , the busts , the jumping spider , harvester , molly dolly , the ash urn and sand of times .....they all work great .....
> 
> my second spirit trip was in ottawa canada this past weekend , again since this was a 3+ hour drive i called the day before to see if they had the props in stock and they put it asside for me ..... went to the st laurent location , employes wore friendly and helpfull so was the manager , i loved the store it was packed full of stuff .....i bought rosemary and the gravedigger and they glady put them together and tried them out to see if they wore working before i drove back home .... the other ottawa store on merivale i didnt care for very much and service there not much either ....
> 
> ...


Wow just wow,I wish i could see your setup!Do you go on a shopping spree every year? I hope someday to be able to do it like you.Post Vids when you set it all up.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Personally, I see some things I like, but I also see alot of the same cheap looking props from years gone by. But I see myself buying Mr. Stubbs, and has always, the cool looking latex heads that you can hang. I love the remote controlled crawling zombie has it would look cool in a fog induced graveyard


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi saber55 , yes every year i save a certain budget for this , i love going across the border alot of stores i dont have in quebec or canada like kmart , big lots etc .... it is a fun day my daugther also enjoys it alot (futur haunter  ) here is my youtube chanel have lots of videos from my props and last year display http://www.youtube.com/user/chantou8?feature=mhsn 

scotty i agree some props i was thinking to get but when i saw them in person i just tought they wore not good looking or worth the price tag and thats not just at spirit but alot of other stores , like the butler with a crow on shoulder when i saw that in person big disapointement .


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Our Spirit locally opened without their having had the displays and animatronics fully set up either and it was quite disappointing; there were boxes still on the floor with them doing stocking. I was out of town for a few days and so about 5 days later things were finally set up.

It's odd: as much as I enjoy the website and drool over wanting so many things, when I go into the store, I'm just ambivalent. Don't know if it's because I'm now making some props and therefore don't want to spend a lot of money on some of the (very) cheap quality of some props or what. 

One other thing: I had ordered something online and it was broken. The store couldn't do internet refunds/exchanges yet as the corporate office hadn't communicated the means to do so. It took over a week to get this but, as with some of the prior posts, the stores don't stock all that's on the website. Not even close. 

Most of the floor space is dedicated to costumes, which I presume is their bread and butter.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am disappointed with their prices especially when I visited a store that opened up here..the quality does seem average (for the animated props and what not) and the guy that worked there even said himself for that amount of money you can just make your own prop..

Needless to say with the prices I'm seeing at places such as that it's probably best to get into prop building like many people on this forum have been doing for a while now..


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, I received the call back. I was told that the DM was talked to about my experience and that the situation was dealt with. I was also told that the store is now set up to Spirit specifications with complete Zombiewasteland displays and displayed animatronics. They appreciated my feedback, hoped that I would return to check it out, and thanked me for my concern. 

Really dont know how to feel about it all. At this point, I can care less that the store is now set up "to specifications". The damage was done as far as being a customer and they kind of seemed to overlook that. I dont know, whatever. Costumes have already been bought at the competitor and Im in no need of props. So maybe next year.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Shadowbat--look at it this way: somebody else might get a prop they want/need because you took some time to talk to Spirit management and service might be better right from the start next year.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We were in the Spirit store in Calgary yesterday - They had Freddy Krueger set up but I didn't notice any other serious animatronics. The clerk I talked to said they had been open a couple days and were a week late opening. I dunno. Lots of costumes - zombie babies - there was some other stuff, but I didn't feel particularly overwhelmed by the selection. Hopefully there's more to come.

One thing I noticed - the skeleton which looks to be roughly the equivalent of the Walgreens one - I'm sure someone here said it was $20 or $30. But the Canadian price was at least $60 at our store - that's crazy.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> One thing I noticed - the skeleton which looks to be roughly the equivalent of the Walgreens one - I'm sure someone here said it was $20 or $30. But the Canadian price was at least $60 at our store - that's crazy.


It is the same skeleton, Walgreens wants $30 and my spirit store wants $50 (American)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ondeko said:


> Shadowbat--look at it this way: somebody else might get a prop they want/need because you took some time to talk to Spirit management and service might be better right from the start next year.



This is true, and Im sure for the average seasonal customer, they will walk in and be impressed. Not sure. Today while picking up our checks at work, my wife and I work at the same place, a co worker asked about Spirit for getting her sons costume. I told her to go to the competitor, Halloweenmania. Because regardless of what corrections the store made, Halloweenmania is triple the size, has a bigger selection, and is cheaper.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if one day all the spirit brick and mortor stores will just carry costumes.
The reason I say that is the online only products are taking over.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I called a spirit by me the other day- one that's about 20 miles away. They said they were a spirit that only carries costumes. Now that's a first. I never heard of that. Needless to say, I'll never walk through THOSE doors!

Dan


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I spent a couple of hours at the Spirit store last weekend checking out all of the props, etc. Everyone that walked by that Jumping Spider was startled; I had to buy it because it really does shock people. I also picked up the last one at that store. The Spider is actually the first animated prop we have ever purchased, we try to make our own stuff, both hubby and I think it was worth it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> I called a spirit by me the other day- one that's about 20 miles away. They said they were a spirit that only carries costumes. Now that's a first. I never heard of that. Needless to say, I'll never walk through THOSE doors!
> 
> Dan


But I am afraid that is the direction they are heading.
I myself live in the boonies.So no spirit close to me.
I have to drive to get to one.But I did manage to find one in 2009 4 hours away.I was in heaven.I loved everything from the atmosphere to the props.
But while we are on the subject I MISS SPENCERS carring these props.I think they need to go back to doing that.
My first anim purchase was the latex crawling zombie in 06 it was bought from spencers.
I think spirit needs to offer this again to us folks who don't live in the city.What's it going to hurt..you sell more product don't see a downside.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well HOLY CRAP!

I went to Big Lots & the Dollar Tree that are about 10 minutes away from work & home for some non-Halloween stuff & right next to the Big Lots is a HUGE empty space where CVS used to be & LO & BEHOLD THERE'S GONNA BE A SPIRIT THERE!!

The bad news is they don't open until Oct. 1 though. But at least I've got one this year!!

It must've been a REALLY last minute rental because those signs weren't there the last time I was there a couple of weeks ago, maybe less.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*In years past - we have truly enjoyed the set ups at all our regional Spirit stores! Seems the folks who get on board with the displays in our area stores really have a knack for detail - and it makes everyone really enjoy the shopping experience and get in the mood for Halloween big time. 
The Try Me buttons are great when they work, and the foot pads are fun too. It's a store - but it's an experience too. 
Many items are high priced to be sure - BUT we have purchased so many of the full-size figures thru the years and have never had any problems, using coupons and heading out to the stores frequently as we can to get in early on bargains. (I still kick myself for not springing for the expensive Rob Zombie Michael Myers in 2009. I knew it would take a pay check but wow - I stood mesmerized by that thing for an hour - just watching the eyes and feeling the creep factor. I would give anything to find one again...) 

All in all - purchasing from Spirit throughout the years has been a great experience for us -- in this area at least. It has paid off as we always get huge appreciation from our party folk and TOTers who come through our house for hot dogs and treats after the big night ends. We do take care to store them in the original box inddoors and never have them outside in the weather, so that probably helps. I still love all the home-made scares we make and the places like Grandin Road, Walgreens and a few other chain stores have also given us a nice selection of figures and decor BUT only Spirit figures have provided the most animatronic big scares and captured the oohs and aaaahs from party guests. 

Ths year - I really credit Halloween Forum for keeping us in the loop about Spriti preparations, contests etc. I would never have been as excited as I am were it not for the info that HF has been providing about Spirit. As for what our present Spirits have in store for us this year - I'll be making the rounds this weekend with MysterE to see how things are shaping up. We got the Spirit magazine in the mail this week and several things have us excited - especially the Boris Karloff Frankie. WE shall see!

BOO!
*


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Trex said:


> I spent a couple of hours at the Spirit store last weekend checking out all of the props, etc. Everyone that walked by that Jumping Spider was startled; I had to buy it because it really does shock people. I also picked up the last one at that store. The Spider is actually the first animated prop we have ever purchased, we try to make our own stuff, both hubby and I think it was worth it.


Same here, I have already made a crazy plan for mine where it will jump up at a "broken" area of my fence line.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Was able to pop into a store today. Wow, was I impressed with the Zombie Wasteland decor theme for the store! Heck, will probably steal many of their design ideas when my zombie theme comes back in two years. Loved the HUGE slowly rotating fan, the green slime fountains and the steel tunnel. Should have taken video but someone else did 






Best year yet as far as the store layout decor.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Terra--find out what your local store does with its display structures. My local store auctions them off for charity starting sometime around the middle of October.


----------



## thunderchild (Jun 18, 2009)

Spirit have a 16 oz. of liquid latex for 16 bucks. I got mine @ Party City for 10. Pretty poor mask section, but i went for the jumping spider, pretty happy with that.


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

My store had the same setup as well but looked cooler since it was dark flooring and lighting yours looks super bright from whatever the store used to be. But i personal think the best one there is the grave stone guy that moves up and down.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thumbs down from me. Very limited mask selection and most looked like they were left over from last year. I can't get my brain around paying $140+ dollars for an "animated" prop that will last a couple years if you are lucky. You take that same $140 and put it into a few 12v motors, some pvc, a few trips to GoodWill and away you go! But that's just me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My local Spirit opened last Saturday & they had ZERO props set up & it was as bright as the surface of the sun. I went specifically to see the props in person, so since they didn't have ANY set up I left empty handed. 

In their defense, they had only been open a couple of days & the guy working there told his manager it was too bright. But still, how could you open without ANY props being set up? It's not like it takes HOURS to put those things together & to get them working. Even if they didn't have the zombie area or the zombie baby stuff set up, they could certainly pull a few things outta the boxes & set 'em up.

I'm going back this week to see if there's any improvement.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine looked pretty great! Very similar to the set-up of Terra's local store. Here's a video a local radio station posted after they visited the store: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjMoHt33n5s&feature=player_embedded
(Bat Dance is an annual party the radio station hosts)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Quick note: That wasn't my video. Found it on the web but my store looked a lot like it.


----------



## Went (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of their animatronics - they're just not my thing. I do like their smaller items, though, such as the skulls and cauldrons. When I went to the store, I was let down by the quality of some items, especially some potion bottles and labels. I get that they're plastic, but for how much they cost, you could make two dozen homemade ones that look realistic. 

The jumping spider is neat, but I just don't have the kind of money to spend on one. A lot of Spirit's stuff seems overpriced, especially since a lot of it is plain plastic, and looks unconvincing.

Something I love is their zombie babies - we use them a lot at my haunt job. One of the walk-arounds is a little girl dressed as a vampire, and she carries the green baby 
around with her. They're quite cute


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Duh it just dawned on me why the flesh eating zombie is not working in vids and for people in the store.It's light activated.
I have yet to pull mine out of the box but as stated it wouln't work in the store....now I know why.Huge relieve to me.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally went into one of the local ones today (near Virginia Center Commons for anyone in Richmond). Pleasantly surprised, it's better than it has been for the last couple years. Still 75% costumes, most of them being the tramp variety (no I'm not talking about hobo) but I guess that's to be expected. Well organized, easy to get around in and see things, friendly intelligent staff that actually have a clue - one at least even being a HallowFreak like us - you'd think that'd be a given. You'd be wrong - once again, a pleasant surprise this year. Was there anything that was oh my God amazing? No. But it was a nice way to get my "fix" on a weekday afternoon.

Oh, this store was also collecting for the local med center, and sick kids (Spirit for the Children or some such). As the father of a preemie, I'm a total sucker for that.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That Frankenstein is so NOT worth $300.


----------



## Schattenmann (Sep 21, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Finally went into one of the local ones today (near Virginia Center Commons for anyone in Richmond). Pleasantly surprised, it's better than it has been for the last couple years. Still 75% costumes, most of them being the tramp variety (no I'm not talking about hobo) but I guess that's to be expected. Well organized, easy to get around in and see things, friendly intelligent staff that actually have a clue - one at least even being a HallowFreak like us - you'd think that'd be a given. You'd be wrong - once again, a pleasant surprise this year. Was there anything that was oh my God amazing? No. But it was a nice way to get my "fix" on a weekday afternoon.
> 
> Oh, this store was also collecting for the local med center, and sick kids (Spirit for the Children or some such). As the father of a preemie, I'm a total sucker for that.


Fellow Richmonder here, Bon Air area.

I went to the one on Midlothian Turnpike in an abandoned American Family Fitness center. They've moved around from a shut-down Old Navy in Chesterfield Town Center to a strip mall across the street from that to this new location. Every year their selection is really great, the whole place packed with stuff, lots of props and elements. So, I was pretty excited to see that this latest move brought it closer to my house, and counted down for it to open.

Totally disappointed. The place was like a ghost-town (pun intended  ) Nothing but costumes, the entire center of the store is almost empty, same fog machines and black lights that you can get anywhere but more expensive. No selection of manikin-type ghouls etc (too expensive for me anyway, but they're always there). Basically, TJ Maxx's selection of props was just as good, if that gives you an idea of what I mean.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

My impression: I love Spirit. I've always loved Spirit. (And no, I'm not affiliated, LOL. In any way.) I love knowing the stores are opening and that H'ween is coming. I love going in there and smelling all the latex that just screams "It's almost Halloween!" I love that the employees in our area the past two times we've had Spirit stores (my close one skipped a year) always seem very into it. I love that they're casual and friendly there and will try to work out deals (I got a display item for cheap there once).

I love that they offer cheap things for people who are overwhelmed by more involved stuff and would otherwise just be cutting up a few cardobard decorations (though I guess they have those too) b/c they're overwhelmed and just don't know where to start. Spirit always has the most fun displays to give everyone ideas. At the same time they offer somewhat bigger-ticket items for people who, say, want one fun animatronic but don't want to, or can't, build one.

I love that their decor often seems to have a huge sense of humor about death.

Love Spirt, love all the H'ween stores.


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been to my store a few times already. We purchased the talking busts and had to return it 3 times as one or the other head would not turn. We also picked up the crawling zombie, bloody mary mirror, and the candelabra. I love that mirror, I put it in our bathroom and taped over the motion sensor and will activate via noise now so when our guests go to wash their hands BAM. I love this time of year.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I posted in another thread last month about how impressed I was with a Spirit store in Highlands Ranch, Colorado. I was back visiting my family and my mom and I stopped in to kill some time. The store was really decorated well, all the props were working, and the staff was happy and helpful. The manager even walked around with us for a while showing new items. She even saw me admiring the giant candelabra and said if I came back after October 15th she could see me the floor model for 30% off. Overall, a really good experience. 

Fast forward to yesterday when I went to two Spirits in Oceanside, California. The first store I visited didn't have have many decorations, and they were out of the one thing I came to get. I had to track down and ask an employee if she could help me (she looked terribly annoyed), and when I asked her if they carried Dr. Frank N. Furter costumes in-store, she looked at me and said "what's that"? I'm only 28 years old, and she was at least mid-40s. When I asked the manager about the giant candelabra, he rolled his eyes at me and said there's no way he'd discount the displays until after Halloween. Since they were out of the small candelabra which I had intended to purchase, he directed me to the next closest store, and after driving 15 minutes I get there and it's a costumes-only store. I was shocked! I'd never seen a Spirit without props before. Needless to say I placed an online order, and if things continue this way I'll probable not be shopping at Spirit in the future, at least not around here.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Rude staff wont shop in thier store again and will take my money elsewhere.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> That Frankenstein is so NOT worth $300.



I went ahead and stopped into our Spirit today. Didnt want to, especially after my dealings with them this year, but my son was looking for something and I figured, what the heck. Anyway, they didnt have the Frankenstein set up, all they had were 2 in the box, both marked down to $179 because they were both broken in some way!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

In my area, the quantity of merchandise, the quality of merchandise display, and the quality of store management is down from years previous. In fact something new is developing here- costume only spirit stores. I probably won't even try for the big day after sale. Not much in there motivating me to make the trip. Oh well.

Although, I SPENT just as much as I usually do at spirit each year and that is substantial. It's just almost all been from online. With coupons, it's about as good as going to a store.

Dan


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Ours was too *bright*. Not fluorescent, huge halogen glass dome lights that must have been from whatever store was in there previously. It's in an industrial zoned strip mall that just happens to be on the main street so I don't remember what it was. I bet it also has something to do with preventing shoplifting but Halloween City last year had an awesome dark area set up in the front of the store with a graveyard and a lot of the full sized props set up. Haven't gotten a chance to head into City this year. They had some things set up, though the main area had the rising vampire coffin thing, where I would have expected it to be Frankenstein or Ghostface or something like that. They appeared to have set up a blood waterfall in one area of the store but it wasn't on. I picked up the single-candle prop that matches the candelabras, and asked about the floorstanding ones. She said she didn't even think they'd gotten any yet. Didn't see any jumping spiders either, but that was expected. Will be going back Monday night.

For those of you having horrible experiences, you need to call or email the corporate headquarters and complain. Lately I've stopped caring about whether someone loses their job (and it's not likely anyway)... *people who are that rude don't deserve to have one when there's so many people these days who need work*. Also, you might want to complain about the costume-only stores so maybe they'll stop doing it next year.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> I probably won't even try for the big day after sale. Not much in there motivating me to make the trip. Oh well.
> 
> Dan


Last year the stores here locally did not have a after day sale per say, the bigger items were the same price and just discounted the floor models with some costumes other then that they were packing stuff up for "next year"...........


What bothers me is all the "touch and break" handsy people!!!! I was at the Spirit closest to me just last night and almost all of the props they had out, had some kind of damage to them...... Look, admire, but QUIT touching, it is these kinds of people that try to touch the props in my graveyard and get "talked" too...........Gezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Torqumada286 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to our local Spirit store a couple of weeks ago. They moved locations and I was pleasantly surprised to find out it was closer to my house. They had almost everything set up, but were having problems with their fog display. I helped the guy out, but their PVC pipe system had too much dead space in it, I thought and just didn't give the effect they had in the previous year. I was shocked to find out that they were selling that system for $700.  The people were enthusiastic and knowledgeable. Some of their fog juice was cheaper than other places, and that's pretty much the only thing I bought from them this year.

Torqumada


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went back to Spirit yesterday & they STILL don't have their zombie area set up, it's STILL as bright as the surface of the sun & when I asked about the Gravedigger the guy actually said "Well, we may have some in the back, I don't really know, we just haven't put them out yet."

REALLY?!?!

And when I asked about the actual cardboard displays, he said "We box them up & send them back. But you could call the manager & ask to buy them."

Once again, REALLY?!?! I can't imagine they really take it all apart, refold it all & box it up damaged or otherwise & ship it back to HQ. Though I'd be glad to buy some of it, I just don't see them sending it back just so HQ can shred it.

The kid wasn't mean or anything, in fact he was very nice as were the other employees, but still, REALLY?!?!

Eff you Spirit. I'd planned on walking outta there with at least ONE expensive prop, the Gravedigger or the Harvester (which also wasn't to be seen ANYWHERE but the cardboard cutout on the wall) or maybe a vampire or zombie, instead I walked out with the Support Halloween magnet, a Jack Skellington head magnet & a few other small things all totaling less than $25.

It's almost halfway to Halloween & they haven't even setup half their crap. A Halloween store that doesn't have all of it's stuff set up & running at least halfway by Oct. 9 is just ridiculous. 

As soon as I can find an HQ email address I'm letting them know.

EDITED TO ADD:
Just emailed 'em.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well me and hubby took a road trip today since I was off.
We drove to concord mills mall (3 hours away) and low and behold there was a spirit.
They were still working on the zombie area and had very few lifesize displayed.
One prop that surprised me was the scream prop.The motion sensor picked up really well on this prop.And believe it or not I liked it.Franky also looked cool in his display.
No-regan-no rosemary-no jumping spider(I already have it)-no harvester.The grave digger looked cool but reallllly skinny.
The store was set up ok not as well as others I am sure.And I like others are wondering why so late setting up and getting these props displayed.
Spirit may need to check into this to me 10-10 and not having everything set up is plan stupid it's halloween season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You should email them too.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/customerservice.aspx


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got mixed feelings. The store closest to us was late opening up. Out of frustration we went to one farthwer away (Churchville, MD) which had a great display, everything on, and good staff. But they DIDN'T have any jumping spiders left. So I tried the local store, which had just opened that day, but was in disarray. Displays half up, not working, stock not on the pegs, vast empty space. BUT - I asked about the jumping spider, and 2 workers went searching in the storage area. The only one they found was the display spider (with adapter) atill in the box. They sold it to me for the regular price, and honored a 20% off coupon. So I really appreciate the service, I just feel bad that people aren't geting the whole SPIRIT "experience".


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> What bothers me is all the "touch and break" handsy people!!!! I was at the Spirit closest to me just last night and almost all of the props they had out, had some kind of damage to them...... Look, admire, but QUIT touching


I touched almost every prop, but I did it because they were setup so poorly in the first place. When I was done fixing the props, they actually worked the way they should. One example was the grave digger prop. They didn't unfold and extend the arm that lifts up and points. The thing looked ridiculous...until I straightened out the arm.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Hit the closest Spirit store today to see if there was something I wanted enough to use my 25%off coupon. The store in Bloomington MN got 4 jumping spiders in today and they might be the last of them in the state. I found out from a clerk that another spirit store opened in Richfield. The Bloomington franchise owner has 5 other stores around the Twin cities metro but the Richfield store is run by somebody else. It opened not too long ago, which is late to my mind, **BUT** they have a lot of stuff that the other stores have already sold out of and they have some stuff on sale for 50% off already and none of the other stores do. they had 2 of the 3 candle table top candleabras, a handful of the 5 candle type and one of the floorstanding models. As much as i want the floor model, I can't justify the cash--even at 25% off. I did get one of the 3 candle items and my wife likes it enough she wants me to go back tomorrow and try to get the matching one with my 20% off coupon from the mailer. Richfield also had the same skeletons for $50 that walgreens was selling for $30. I expect they will be there on Nov1 and @ 50% off I can see trying to get another one or 2.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Stopped into my local Spirit store tonight (inside an old Borders location), but didn't have much time to look around as it was only a few minutes before closing. Seemed to be fairly well-stocked. Didn't see any jumping spiders, but one of the customers ahead of me at checkout had a boxed floor-length candelabra under his arm. The staff was friendly and helpful.

Will definitely stop back one day during the week, when I have a bit more time to explore.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i went to Spirit this weekend and got some stuff. it seemed pretty well stocked. when i was walking up to the door some mom and dad were trying to take two little kids into the store and they always have animatronics in the door way and they scared the crap out of the little kids. they were screaming "no! i don't want to go in there. i'm scared." there was actually another terrified kid in the store too. he was screaming in terror over the jumping spiders. it must have been the day to give little kids nightmares by bringing them to Spirit. 

my favorite purchase from the trip was one of the battery operated black gothic victorian looking candelabras. i had to have that. i got a flameless pillar with the blood drips too. i figured they would go nicely next to my Dracula poster at home.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a little late on my part, as I've probably been to my closest Spirit 10 times already, but I have to say I absolutely love mine compared to what I've been reading here. They've got three of the cardboard set-ups out (Wasteland, Cemetary, and Circus/Playground), and all but one of the new animatronics up and working. The owner seems really into it too, going by the "If you need a hand let me know.",while he holds a severed one out. 

That said, the next-closest one is...okayish? The store is a lot smaller so I know they can't crowd everything in there, but they seem to have no trouble having a lot of _last year's_ animatronics out. The last time I stopped at that one, they had barely enough set up to even be open, in my opinion. Most of the static props and makeup section were still in boxes. That visit was roughly a week ago, though.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*We have visited our Spirit stores frequently over the past weeks since they opened ( there are three in our area) and we are still extremely pleased with all that they have to offer. Although many of the really fantastic new props are already sold out - which to me says how good they are! - they still have a good selection. The coupons have been great and keep coming after I "friended" Spirit on FB and also after I entered a few contests. The management and staff have been VERY helpful and even on really busy days - they seem to make sure your time spent standing in line is not a waste. Lots of little goodies to check out as you make your way to the register! 
We have gone several times to our personal fav -- the store in Mason, OH (Fields Ertel Road). The manager and staff are superb in helping us - and in making sure we get the most for our money. The coupons and discounts only encourage us to buy more! It is unfortunate that some others don't have the same experience. Still Spirit seems to make every effort to help its customers. In the end - even if the store environment doesn't meet your expectations - once you get the props home and set up in YOUR haunt - hopefully you wont be disappointed.... well, that's my 2 screams...ah hem - I mean cents! BOO! *


----------



## Schattenmann (Sep 21, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I love that they offer cheap things for people who are overwhelmed by more involved stuff


With all due respect, which planet did you visit to find a Spirit with a cheap anything?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I've been to ours four times. Bought a few small things but can't bring myself to pull the trigger on any of the larger animatronics. I think I'm glad I didn't. Since the opening, at least two of the props never worked corrrctly. Currently they have a few left on display and these are either not working at all, or malfunctioning. They actually seem to be winding down, with dwindling stock and some areas looking bare. I'd have guessed they would restock since they'll probably be very busy in the next couple weeks. I was initially jazzed to see all of the new offerings but my sense is that a lot of the stuff will be plagued with the same problems as in years past. I'm hoping that everyone who dropped some money on the animatronic stuff is pleased and that the props perform well for them. I guess time will tell. Other than a couple small costume accessories, I think I'm done with Spirit for this year.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

On our first visit this year, we were an hour early as we planned to hit 5 stores in one day.
The manager told us we were early, we explained our travel plans for the day.
She opened the doors and welcomed us in. The store filled up with others in short order.
we bought 3 large items that trip.
on our second trip a week later she( the manager ) recognized us right off and welcomed us back. Orlando area.


----------

